
RoughDraft.js – quickly create HTML mockups - ndreckshage
http://ndreckshage.github.com/roughdraft.js/
======
51Cards
IMO the client side looping and content creation becomes much more interesting
when you consider throwing in an Ajax call and true content retrieval. Might
be a case where it's beneficial to just output the base element to the client,
have it decide on number of times to replicate and poll the server for content
for each. This is a pretty common technique these days but it could be turned
into a nifty little multi-purpose library.

~~~
ndreckshage
good point. reason i didnt was several lorem ipsum sites dont have nice apis,
or output in different json styles. but i agree with the idea

------
lifeisstillgood
I am crying out for _something_ \- this looks like the something - kind of.

I am interested in adding two parts - probably jasmine-ajax style stubbing of
AJAX calls, and marionette style regions - basically I would like to
roughdraft a SPA.

hmm - thinking about it really I just want to roughdraft a region then assign
that region to be brought up by a button click - no need for ajax at all.

This seems to assume bootstrap exists too - is that correct?

------
rexreed
I don't get it -- couldn't you use something like Angular / etc. to do this?
How could I use this to create something more rich than repeated div elements
and placeholder text / images? Can you provide more examples?

~~~
kmfrk
The utility to me is that it is very easy to understand - I still don't know
what Angular.js is, but this takes me seconds to get.

To me, it's basically a for loop for placeholder HTML, which is great.

I guess you could also use it as a kind of unit testing for, unicode support,
or to iterate through all conceivable tags to see how the CSS fares, if the
author decides to go along with that.

~~~
thawt
<http://angularjs.org/> \-- You'll see that the functionality is pretty
similar, only if you start with angular, you'll be on your way to creating the
fully functional site.

Plus angular is backed by google (hopefully not in a GWT way... ooooo java->js
burn).

------
KshitizSethia
I couldn't find the documentation. Can you share the link to it?

~~~
rlm
It's on GitHub (which is linked at the bottom of the page as well):
<https://github.com/ndreckshage/roughdraft.js/>

------
ahoyhere
Is it just me, or is this just a library that outputs placeholder divs and
placeholder text? That doesn't fulfill the promise of "interactive HTML mock-
ups" or "Quickly create and prototype a full interactive HTML mock-up."

~~~
ndreckshage
interactive compared to a psd/basic mockup. to get a feel for how site could
actually feel, which is quicker than building the backend features. can change
description if misleading

